# Female Rat Needs Home in Joshua Tree, CA



## ravenimage (May 24, 2013)

In November I had to leave behind my female black rat, Howitzer (aka Howie), to escape a toxic home life. Regrettably, I couldn't bring her with me and did not have enough time to rehome her before I had to board a plane from California to North Carolina. My mother (the person I had to escape from) continues to leave me tearful voicemails saying she's putting my rat outside in the garage to fend for herself, but then keeps backtracking to say she's brought her back in. I'm heartbroken and exhausted from dealing with this woman's instability, and I can't stand the thought of my almost 3-year-old rattie being mistreated because the very clear instructions I left my mom to rehome her are being ignored.

I don't mean to stress anyone out, but if anyone is interested in adopting Howie from the Joshua Tree area of California (near Palm Springs and about a 2.5 hour drive from Los Angeles) I would be willing to communicate with my mother directly for the first time to arrange the adoption. 

Howie is a female senior black/roof rat I hand-raised from a baby after my coworker brought her to my house one day. She's extremely affectionate and, last I left her, healthy. She would do best with one person, preferably an experienced rat owner. And obviously she cannot be kept with other (especially Norway) rats since she's a different species, is smaller, and could harm or be harmed others. She might do alright with other female roof rats.

Below is the only pictureI have left of her. Unfortunately, I don't have pictures of her cage exactly, but I can tell you it is either a tower or a high rise Martin's Cage. If there are any takers, I will give you mine and my mother's phone numbers to arrange a pick up. Thanks for reading.


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

Im so sorry. I am in Wilmington NC and Cali is way too far as u prob know.


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

I hope someone can adopt her tho


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

I would take her - but I'm up in the Bay Area - Joshua Tree is a bit too far. I do hope you find someone though.


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

I really hope she gets adopted- I'd love to take her but I'm up in the Eastern Coast.


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

I wish I could help but I'm all the way in PA, good luck though!


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

I'd also look into getting a rescue to pick her up, posting on Craigslist (of course in the correct city on Craigslist). I hope someone can take her soon!


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

If you have a way to help transport her to the SF area - I would be happy to take her.


----------

